
How Putin Is Reinventing Warfare - pyduan
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2014/05/05/how_putin_is_reinventing_warfare
======
xiphias
It's sad that the lies that are coming from the U.S. administration are voted
up on HN. It's not clear whether officials from the U.S promised in 1990 to
Gorbacev that it won't expand NATO to Eastern-Europe, but it's clear that
Russia was controlling Ukraine and U.S. is invading (by giving money to
various groups in Ukraine).

[http://rt.com/op-edge/ukraine-russia-nato-enlargement-577/](http://rt.com/op-
edge/ukraine-russia-nato-enlargement-577/) [http://www.swp-
berlin.org/fileadmin/contents/products/arbeit...](http://www.swp-
berlin.org/fileadmin/contents/products/arbeitspapiere/Consent_to_Nato_ks.pdf)
[http://dialogueeurope.org/uploads/File/resources/TWQ%20artic...](http://dialogueeurope.org/uploads/File/resources/TWQ%20article%20on%20Germany%20and%20NATO.pdf)

~~~
ende
Russia invades with troops, US invades with metaphors.

~~~
araes
Actually, the exact point of the article would be that Russia, under Putin's
wily leadership, has gotten much better about invading using non-physical
force, or at least highly obscured physical force. We are instead the fools
making the exact mistakes of a Russia from the 80's.

Its interesting to watch occur, as Putin is currently so much better at the
game than we are. You talk about it like we're interacting with the slow bear,
when in truth we're now facing a strong, beloved dictator, who has largely
consolidated dissent on his homefront with a clear message of nationalism /
longing for the USSR, who is adept at manipulating geopolitics, and who excels
at "showing" people the right choice, rather than telling them.

------
TrainedMonkey
"Politics and propaganda is new warfare" seems to be the dominant message of
this article. Essentially article claims Russia is using globalization[0] to
get away with annexing part of Ukraine and is seeding pro-Russian sentiment by
placing articles in western media. All of that is spiced up with strong
emphasis on corruption in Russia.

[0] As in stronger economic ties between countries, according to the article
Russia is banking on the fact that west cannot effectively retaliate without
significant economic damage received.

~~~
cafard
Shoot, the US chased Arbenz out of Guatemala going on 60 years ago with
nothing much more than radio.

------
jqm
Does anyone else seem to think this article suggests anyone who doesn't agree
with aggressive western policy is somehow connected to subversive (and often
financed) Russian activity?

Maybe some people just don't agree with cruel, aggressive and foolish policy
(Iraq being the example that leaps to mind) and Russia is incidental in the
matter?

But...probably in their minds Washington intellectuals can do no wrong.

------
mark_l_watson
Being a USA citizen, I find it difficult to look at the world from outside my
own life/fishbowl, even though I have traveled to about 20 other countries.

My understanding is that most of the world basically likes Americans but is
fed up with our hegemony. Perhaps other world powers like Russia and China get
away with stuff because they are perceived as not being as bad as we are?

I know this is not going to happen but I think we would be better off taking
the huge hit on our economy right now (by ceasing to be a military empire, and
dealing with then losing the US$ as the reserve currency and all the benefits
that entails) and really focus on both internal infrastructure and also
developing strong friendships with other countries. Oh, and stop having fiat
currency and go back to something partially backed by gold or other real
resources. (I don't think we need to be on 100% gold backed currency - perhaps
20% or so would be enough).

edit: fixed a typo

